# من هو الشيطان



## احمس (17 ديسمبر 2008)

من هو الشيطان


1-الشيطان ما طبيعته و ما هو عمله في ضوء الكتاب المقدس...اولا اسماءه و معناها. 

كلمه شيطان اصلها شطن كلمه عبريه معناها عدو مشتقه من الكلمه الهيلوغريفيه (المصريه القديمه)

من كلمه (ست) و هو اله العالم السفلي عند الفراعنه 

2-سطنائيل كلمه عبريه ايضا معناها عدو الله او المتكبر علي الله و صيغه الاسم دلاله علي انه كان 

من الملائكه من طغمه الكاروب و الكاروب او الكاروبيم و هم اعظم الملائكه في القوة و الروحانيه و الحكمه فهو كان من نفس طبيعه تلك الملائكه 

3-ابليس كلمه يونانيه مشتقه من ديوبليس اي المفتري و تلك التسميه لتبين نفسيه الشيطان و افتراءه علي الانسان كقصه النبي ايوب يظهر افتراء الشيطان علي ايوب

4- بعلزبوب معناها اله الذباب و هو اله فينيقي و كنعاني كان يعبد في عقرون في ايام النبي ايليا وعبده اسرئيل تحت اسم البعل

5- ابولون مشتقه من اليونانيه و اصلها الروماني ابولو اي المهلك لتبين صفه الشيطان في غايته لهلاك البشر و الملائكه معا

6- التنين الاحمر العظيم و التنين مخلوق اسطوري في العبادات القديمه و يعتقد ان اصل التنين هو

احد انواح الزواحف الضخمه (الديناصورات) و كان موجود بالفعل في البحار لان الله اعلن في التكوين ان الله خلق التنانين العظام و هي المقصود بها الديناصورات و يكني عن الشيطان بالتنين لقوته و جسارته و وحشيته و حبه لسفك الدماء

7- اله هذا الدهر لان له سلطان علي الانسان بسبب ميول الانسان الشريرة فيسيطر علي البشر بالسحر و الدجل و الانبياء الكذبه كأنبياء البعل و يظهر انبياءه دائما بولعهم لسفك الدم و الحروب المدمره فانبياء الشيطان يختلفون عن انبياء الله في انهم يحبون الحروب و الغزوات و الجنس و الكذب و يظهر عليهم اعراض الشيطان من ارتعاش و ربو

8- لوسيفر معناها زهرة بنت الصبح او كوكب الصبح و يوصف هذا الاسم طبيعه الشيطان قبل السقوط فهو كان قبل السقوط اعظم من كل الملائكه.

*طبيعه الشيطان*
يظهر من الكتاب المقدس صفات للشيطان عديده انه شديد الذكاء بصوره خارقه تظهر في قصه ادم و حواء اذا قال (لان الله يعلم انه اذ تأكلان من هذه الشجره تكونان كالله عارفين الخير و الشر) فالشيطان اغوي ادم علي عصيان الله بأن خلط كذبه مع صدق الله. 

الشيطان او لوسيفر هو حسب الكتاب المقدس في سفر اشعياء (يابن ادم ارفع مرثاتك عن ملك صور و قل له هكذا قال لك السيد الرب انت خاتم الكمال ملأن حكمه و كامل الجمال كنت في عدن جبل قدسي بين حجارة النار تمشيت انت الكروب المنبسط المظلل.............كنت كامل في طرقك الي ان وجدت فيك الاثم سأطرحك من جبل الله و اجعل نار تخرج من وسطك و اجعل ملوك الارض يتفرسون فيك و تخرج نارا من وسطك و تأكلك و تكون لا شئ)
من تلك الايات نعرف طبيعه ذلك الملاك الساقط و يظهر لنا الرب عاقبه العصيان و الخطيه فبعد ان كان لوسيفر اعظم الملائكه و رئيسهم (الكروب المنبسط المظلل كعباره توضح رئاسه الشيطان للملائكه قبل السقوط) و كان كامل في الحكمه و كان يعرف عاقبه العصيان و مع ذلك بكل تجبر تحدي الله و قال اجعل كرسي مثل كرسي الله فوق الملائكه (سفر اشعياء) فنجد مدي جسارة الشيطان و كراهيته لمحبه الله الذي قال من اتضع رفعه الرب... لكن الشيطان متكبر وهكذا اتباعه من الملائكه و البشر.

الشيطان له طبيعه روحيه كالملائكه لكنه فقد مع السقوط طبيعه القداسه و البر و تحول الي وحش روحي.

الشيطان لم يسقط وحده بل ضل معه من الملائكه رياسات و سلاطين ملائكيه لذلك يمتلك قوة روحيه مهوله لمحاربه البشر و قد تظهر تلك القوه وجها لو جه كما كان في العهد القديم عندما احصي داوود النبي بني اسرائيل قتل الشيطان من اسرائيل ما يفوق 120 الف انسان
و تظهر قوته في سحر الانبياء الكذبه من ايات و خدع مضلله مثل سيمون الساحر و العرافه ايام الملك شاول و النبي الكذاب بلعام الذي كان يريد ان يلعن موسي النبي و بني اسرائيل بقوه شيطانيه فانتهره الرب .

الشيطان وقف بجساره و كبرياء امام الملاك الطاهر ميخائيل لان اراد ان يظهر جسد موسي ليعبده اسرائيل لكن الملاك انتهره بقوه الله.

في زمن الرب يسوع يظهر الانجيل من سلطان الشياطين (الملائكه الساقطين) علي البشر مثل المجنون الذي كان عليه كثير من الشياطين الذي حاول ان يهاجم الرسل بعد ان كسر السلاسل الحديديه فانتهره الرب يسوع بقوته الالهيه و عندها عرف الشياطين انه *الرب الكلمه* فارتعبوا لان المخلوق يرتعب امام خالقه و انتهرهم و امرهم ان يدخلوا في قطيع الخنازير و اخرسهم....كثيرين عذبوا من الشياطين لكن الرب انقذهم.

و اليوم اعراض الانسان الذي بداخله شيطان تشبه اعراض الصرع للمجنون لكنها تخرج مرتعبه بقوه الرب يسوع اذا نودي باسم الرب تخرج الشياطين لكن شرط الايمان و الصوم و الصلاة.

بعدما خلصنا الرب يسوع و حمل خطايا جميع البشر و كفر بدمه الطاهر عن عصيان ادم و تعديه علي امر الله فقد الشيطان السلطان علي البشر و عندما صلب يسوع و مات بالجسد كبل المسيح بلاهوته الشيطان و طرحه في الهاويه الي ان يحل في الايام الاخيره.

*هل يمكن للشيطان ان يتوب*
طبعا لا و هذا يظهر من كلام الرب في سفر اشعياء انه كامل الحكمه اي عصي الله بكامل ارادته ليس كالانسان يطلب توبه فالشيطان متكبر لا يقدر ان يتوب بسبب كبرياءه فهو يفضل الجحيم عن التوبه فهو يمقت محبه الله. الشيطان يرفض التوبه لانها ضد كبرياءه.

*الشيطان عند المسلمين:* الغريب ان الاسلام يصف الشياطين او الجن بانها مخلوقات منها الطيب و الردئ و يمكن ان تتوب و انها خلقت من نار تشبه الاساطير الاسكتلنديه عن رجل الجليد الذي خلق من الجليد فالخرافات حسب كل شعب لان العرب يعيشو في الصحراء تجد الاساطير تتعلق بالحر و النار و المهم ان الاسلام جعل الجن و الشياطين مخلوقات طيبه تساعد الانسان و تصادقه و قد افرد محمد سورة للجن في القرأن.

فما علاقه محمد بالجن فمحمد مثله كمثل انبياء البعل الكذبه الذين ذبحوا من بني اسرائيل الكثيرين ممن يعبدون الله فالكتاب وصف الانبياء الكذبه بحبهم للنساء و الشهوه و للغزو و الحرب و كلها تتوفر في محمد بصورة منقطعه النظير.

محمد يقول اشياء مضحكه ان الشيطان له ذريه و هذه الذريه نتجت عن الشيطان من خلال ممارسه الشيطان الجنس مع نفسه (عنده عضو رجل و عضو امراءة) لأن تفكير محمد كله جنسي حتي أنه جعل للشيطان أعضاء تناسلية مزدوجة. 

الاسلام يقول ان الشياطين تتوب و هناك علاقه مريبه بين محمد و الجن بعكس انبياء الله الحقيقين الذين كانوا ينتهرون الشيطان
محمد كان له قرين جن حسب الرويات الاسلاميه اسمه الابيض و هذه خرفات و خزعبلات يصنعها الشيطان كي يتقرب من البشر بالخديعه ليضلهم و محمد كانت اعراض الوحي التي تأتي له تشبه اعراض الصرع كمن به شيطان بعكس انبياء الله... 

المهم ان الشيطان او الجن عدو للانسان لا يجوز التعامل معه باي وسيله.

*الحرب الروحيه*
نحن كمسحيين نؤمن ان الشياطين ارواح لا تتناسل فهي كالملائكه و الحرب معها ليست بسيوف ورماح بل حرب روحيه فسلاح المسيحي ليس السيف بل الصلاة و الصوم و محبه الاعداء................وتسليم الذات للمسيح.

*هل سيحل الشيطان؟*
سيحل الشيطان قرب نهايه العالم بقوته القديمه (احذري ايتها الارض و البحر لان ابليس نزل اليكم و به غضب عظيم عالم ان زمنه قليل)
بعد الخداع و التضليل بدأ الشيطان يظهر وجهه الحقيقي هذه الايام لانه يعلم ان الانجيل انتشر في كل المسكونه و انكشف انبياءه الكذبه فبدأ الشيطان يكشر عن انيابه من خلال اتباعه الارهابيين و المجرمين من قتل و ذبح ليرهب العالم ان يعبده لان الشيطان له قدره ان ينتحل شخصيه الله و يوحي لانبياءه الكذبه علي انه الله (يظهر نفسه مظهر اله) سفر الرؤيا. 

*سؤال مهم جدا*
هل الاسلام هو الوحش و محمد هو النبي الدجال؟ 

يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس علي ظهور شخصيتين او قوتين يعطيهم الشيطان كل قوته و سلطانه احدهما الوحش العظيم و الاخر النبي الكذاب و انه سيضلون الساكنين علي الارض الذين لم تكتب اسماءهم في سفر الحياه. ويظن البعض ان الاسلام هو الوحش و محمد النبي الكذاب، و لكن محمد و الاسلام هما المتنبأ عنهما في الختم الرابع في سفر الرؤيا الذي سيحكم ربع الارض بالسيف و وحوش الارض.

اخيرا سيحرق الشيطان لابد الابدين في جهنم و سيدينه الله حسب كل اعماله و لالهنا كل المجد امين


----------



## أَمَة (27 يوليو 2010)

ينقل الى المنتدى المسيحي العام​


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا اخي على الموضوع الرائع 

طول ما احنا حاملين صليب المسيح فلن يقوى علينا الشر ابدا

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## انوبيس (27 يوليو 2010)

*متالق يا احمس بجد هايل ربنا يديك نعمه وبركه*

_*anopys*_​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2010)

شكراا للموضوع الرائع جدا الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## العراقيه (27 يوليو 2010)

موضوع هام استفدت منه ربنا يباركك


----------



## hollander10 (28 يوليو 2010)

يعني ان الشيطان في المسيحية ليس كالشيطان في الاسلام.شكرا لكم


----------



## ابويوستينا (28 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع غاية فى الروعة والجمال وبالمناسبة دى انا عندى سوال كتير حيرنى اتمنى الاقى اجابة علية 
الشيطان كان ملاك من اعظم الملائكة فى القوة الروحية والسماء مكان لاتوجد فية الافكار الشريرة *فمن اين جاءت هذة الافكار الى ابليس ان يضع كرسى فوق كراسى الله ويصير مثل العلى ؟*
ليس فقط هذا بل انه استطاع ان يضل ايضا معة عدد من الملائكة فهل يمكن ايضا ان يضل ملاك اخر مثل ابليس


----------



## hollander10 (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك ابويوستينا بما اني ابحث عن دين حق كثيرا ما اتصادم مع تلك الاسئلة في العقيدة.*فمن اين جاءت هذة الافكار الى ابليس ان يضع كرسى فوق كراسى الله ويصير مثل العلى ؟*
هل الشيطان مخلوق وتحت سلطان الاله ام هو مساوي القدرة للاله؟اشكركم احبائي


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (28 يوليو 2010)

> اله هذا الدهر لان له سلطان علي الانسان بسبب ميول الانسان الشريرة فيسيطر علي البشر بالسحر و الدجل و الانبياء الكذبه كأنبياء البعل و يظهر انبياءه دائما بولعهم لسفك الدم و الحروب المدمره فانبياء الشيطان يختلفون عن انبياء الله في انهم يحبون الحروب و الغزوات و الجنس و الكذب و يظهر عليهم اعراض الشيطان من ارتعاش و ربو


 
*اخى الكريم ممكن مصدر لهذا الموضوع *


*



سؤال مهم جدا
هل الاسلام هو الوحش و محمد هو النبي الدجال؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

ممكن يا اخوة توضخولى اكتر هذة الجزئيه 
انا اول مرة اسمع عنها 

و اضا ما هو موضوع 666 

شكرا لكم *


----------



## أَمَة (28 يوليو 2010)

هذا القسم للإطلاع  فقط وليس للأسئلة

حول الأسئلة المتعلقة بالمواضيع، ينص قانون هذا القسم على التالي:

أي سؤال يطرح في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية و أي شبهة في قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية​


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (28 يوليو 2010)

> هذا القسم للإطلاع فقط وليس للأسئلة
> 
> حول الأسئلة المتعلقة بالمواضيع، ينص قانون هذا القسم على التالي:
> 
> أي سؤال يطرح في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية و أي شبهة في قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية​


 
اوك 
هفتح موضوع جديد 
صراحه الموضوع شيق جدا بالنسبه لى


----------



## سعيد الكويتي (16 أبريل 2012)

احمس قال:


> من هو الشيطان
> 
> 
> 1-الشيطان ما طبيعته و ما هو عمله في ضوء الكتاب المقدس...اولا اسماءه و معناها.
> ...


 


الا لعنة الله علي قوم الظالمين

ماشئن سيدنا وسيدك وسيد البشرية محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم بالشيطان 

خسئت بل انت الشيطان يا عابد الصليب


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 أبريل 2012)

سعيد الكويتي قال:


> الا لعنة الله علي قوم الظالمين
> 
> ماشئن سيدنا وسيدك وسيد البشرية محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم بالشيطان
> 
> خسئت بل انت الشيطان يا عابد الصليب




سيدك انت اما نحن فتحت نعال احذيتا 
سيد كان يحب الجنس اكثر من نفسه عاشق الدماء والكثير من الاشياء المخزله اقرا سيره الحبيب وانتا تعرفها
ثانيا صليبنا سيظل مرفوع يسحق تحت اقدامنا كل قوي الشيطان واتباع نبي الضلال


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 أبريل 2012)

سعيد الكويتي قال:


> الا لعنة الله علي قوم الظالمين
> 
> ماشئن سيدنا وسيدك وسيد البشرية محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم بالشيطان
> 
> خسئت بل انت الشيطان يا عابد الصليب


طيب بالراحه على نفسك
اولا محمد قالوا به شيطان واللى قال كده اهله وعشيرته 
هو كدبهم دى مشكلته
ثانيا 
احنا سيدنا واحد بس
الرب يسوع نجثو تحت قدميه ونقول انت الهنا 
وصليبه دائما سيظل مصدر رعب لكل شيطان 
اتعرف لماذا تكرهون الصليب  لانكم تخشون منه 
وابليس يجن عندما يراه وانتم كذلك
========================
​


----------



## Abd elmassih (16 أبريل 2012)

سعيد الكويتي قال:


> الا لعنة الله علي قوم الظالمين
> 
> ماشئن سيدنا وسيدك وسيد البشرية محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم بالشيطان
> 
> خسئت بل انت الشيطان يا عابد الصليب


*كم انت وقح يا عابد محمد
ليس لدى انا واخوتى سوى سيد واحد وحيد وهو الهنا يسوع المسيح
الصليب سحق سيدك الشيطان يا عدو الاله الحقيقى
ولكن للاسف انت تعبد الشيطان وتظن انك تعبد الاله الحقيقى يسوع المسيح 
*​


----------

